# Help with piston to valve clearance



## blue runner (May 30, 2012)

I know that my 1.6D N/A calls for a 1-notch head gasket. 
I know that it was properly timed. 
I know that my clay imprints accurately model the actual piston to valve clearances. 

I don't know what these clearances should be! Intakes are .060", exhausts are .045" 
I don't want to go to a thicker gasket just to be safe if I already am, nor do I want to give up performance due to unusable air in the dead-space. But I really don't want pistons to hit valves when my engine warms up! 

Can anyone tell me what the valve to piston clearances should be? 
Any insight would be appreciated. 

Thanx, 
Blue Runner


----------



## GTInoob (May 29, 2004)

I think normally, you need a minimum of .020" clearance for metal expansion and stretch. That's just from my experience in reading and building engines, although I own but haven't rebuilt a diesel.


----------

